# Old School Oz Audio PXO-51 passive crossover



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

hello. its been a long time since i have posted. 

i do not have enough processing capability to run an extra set of components actively, however i do still have a set of bnib old school Oz Audio Matrix pxo-51 passive crossovers. the xover points of the pxo-51 passive crossover is perfect for my application. i know old school Oz Audio has a great reputation for quality, however i have no experience (or knowledge) with their passive crossovers. are the pxo series of crossovers of high quality as well ? the pair i have are the odd shaped ones with "OZ" in gold.


----------



## TRUTHhz (May 13, 2020)

Why would you ask someone’s opinion, regarding quality, about a product you have sitting right in front of you? You can even connect them and see how they sound for yourself. Unless, you’re the type that needs another person’s approval before using a product? I’m very confused.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

removed due to typo


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

my apologies TRUTHhz, i was not clear with my question. i was not referring to sound quality, however more so construction and component selection quality. i am currently near the final stages of construction for my next build. since i plan to flushmount whichever crossover set i use, i was just interested in some input from someone more knowledgeable than i regarding build and component selection quality of this particular passive crossover network. since my install is far from complete, i am unable to simply hook up and give it a demo. i have a few friends that are heavy into the home theater world and they will only use certain brands of crossover components (ie. Solen). i don't want to go thru the trouble of flush mounting the Oz Audio passives i already have if they are known to have a bad or weak component or solder joint. many years ago i had a handful of Phoenix Gold MS series amplifiers and over time, everyone of them needed to be sent in for repair (rail caps i believe). i'm trying to avoid a scenario like that from happening to me again. another concern, these crossovers were most likely made in the early to mid 90s. does that much age affect performance ?


----------



## TRUTHhz (May 13, 2020)

selftc said:


> my apologies TRUTHhz, i was not clear with my question. i was not referring to sound quality, however more so construction and component selection quality. i am currently near the final stages of construction for my next build. since i plan to flushmount whichever crossover set i use, i was just interested in some input from someone more knowledgeable than i regarding build and component selection quality of this particular passive crossover network. since my install is far from complete, i am unable to simply hook up and give it a demo. i have a few friends that are heavy into the home theater world and they will only use certain brands of crossover components (ie. Solen). i don't want to go thru the trouble of flush mounting the Oz Audio passives i already have if they are known to have a bad or weak component or solder joint. many years ago i had a handful of Phoenix Gold MS series amplifiers and over time, everyone of them needed to be sent in for repair (rail caps i believe). i'm trying to avoid a scenario like that from happening to me again. another concern, these crossovers were most likely made in the early to mid 90s. does that much age affect performance ?


Again, you have the product in front of you! You are able to see the “solder joints” and components used.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

yes, item in front of me. can't see solder joints though. they are on the underside of the board and i don't see a way to safely pop board out to see for myself. this is why i ask. ie. if there is a common failure point or design flaw just like the PG MS series of amplifiers that can't be seen and easily detected by just looking. i've put in a ton of time and effort in this install, i just want to make certain i'm using reliable equipment. measure twice and cut once right ?


----------

